# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Fruits and vegetables in Andalusia and the rest of Spain.

## Carlitos

The_ Andalusian_ is known and valued for many reasons, including tourism, but if something really characterizes our region is its cuisine, which encompasses a wide variety of products, all of excellent quality. Andalusian food come with an authenticity and personality linked to its historical, cultural, social and environmental, which gives them also ideal characteristics for the dissemination of the benefits of the Mediterranean Diet.




Wines, extra virgin olive oil, Iberian products or fruits and vegetables are some of Andalusia offers exceptional food. Along with these stars in our food, we also have other unique products, great tradition and excellent quality, some of which are unparalleled in the entire European Union. This applies, inter alia, the wines of Condado de Huelva, Jerez de la Frontera, Sanlucar de Barrameda, Málaga, Málaga and Sierras de Montilla-Moriles, honey Granada, Jerez brandy or mackerel and mackerel Andalusia.

In addition, since 2001 we have the Certified Quality brand with which to distinguish and fishery food products with differentiated quality assurance and development under specific controls. After this distinctive hide years of intensive work by all members of the food chain who, together with the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries, have worked hard with one clear objective: To place food quality certification on the leading edge of quality, food safety and excellence.

----------


## Carlitos

The Director General of Industry and Food, Ana Romero, told EFEAgro under horticultural fair Fruit Logistica in Berlin, has reiterated the "joint effort" of the Ministry with business to promote the quality and "excel with product not only compliant but also have an additional marking. "
Good balance of trade, 2010
*He assured that the commitment to excellence has led to Andalucia to close 2010 with an increase in agri-food exports*, which has allowed us to close the year with "a good balance of trade. "

*Did little to go to Berlin. Do you really know and we Europeans know how to work each other?, is of course not.*



*Listen, listen, you have to listen before speaking.*



Specifically, the Andalusian agriculture sector exported 5.514 million euros in the period from January to November *2010, 10.4% more* than the same period last year, and Andalucia is the second biggest exporter community in our country after Catalonia, 21.3% of the total, according to the Ministry.


More than 40 companies in Fruit Logistica Andalusian
At Fruit Logistica 2011 are represented more than forty companies in the Andalusian horticultural sector, including 34 through the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries and the Trade Promotion Agency of Andalusia Extenda, attached to the Ministry of Economy, Innovation and Science, and have a canopy of approximately 1,000 square meters.



I´m happy.

_You could have made ​​a call to your "buddy " before accusing Andalusian, she would have informed you of strict quality controls carried out health hygiene for vegetables and fruits in Andalusia, besides that not a single case of death in Andalusia the rest of Spain by the bacteria, do not really know what it is to be in the EU_

*
*




The Minister Andalusian agriculture, his face seems to be thinking of his "colleague" of Hamburg.

----------


## Carlitos

In France also sold fruits and vegetables Spanish
WORLD. French consumers are caught by the virus of psychosis. The indictment of Spanish cucumbers in the multiplication of food poisoning cases in Germany, has caused such panic that have turned their backs not only on cucumbers, but all fruits and vegetables from Spain. Alain Barniol, president of the National Union of Importers and Exporters of Fruits and Vegetables in France, speaks of "an incalculable disaster. "


France is the second largest importer of Spanish fruit and vegetables. In 2010, bought 1.8 million tonne, but since 25 May, imports from the other side of the Pyrenees have been stopped in its tracks.


"There has been much discussion in the media of the dead in Germany cucumber consumption now no one is buying Spanish products, or cucumber or peppers, or tomatoes, or eggplant, and peaches, or apricots, or strawberries. I had never seen anything like it in 43 years in the profession, "says Alain Barniol, whose company, in a week, has lost 90% of its turnover habitual.El Union of Importers and Exporters has ordered additional analysis showing that the products they import not contaminated with the virus incriminated, but every effort is futile.


And the crisis goes much further, by extension, consumers also are turning their backs on the French cucumber, despite the difficulties caused by drought in recent months, was selling well. But a week ago, its price has dropped to 9 cents, below production costs. "We can not take legal action against Germany, "laments Barniol, "but I think the Spanish government should do it. "

----------


## Carlitos

*As a result of accusations without proof we obtain:*


Russia bans imports of fresh vegetables from the EU by the outbreak of 'E.coli'

----------


## Carlitos

Huelva strawberries and raspberries, two unique delights Huelva (Andalusia)


The strawberry and raspberry crops have become an engine strategic sector and economic development of Huelva, putting the province on the international scene.

The effects, both direct and indirect, of the strawberry sector in Andalusia positive impact in other economic sectors. Thus, the cultivation of strawberries has become a strategic sector and motor development, especially in Huelva economy-accounting for 27 percent of its agro-food industry by number of outlets, which has placed the province in the international scene being also a fundamental factor in improving income, employment, wealth and development in the south of the province.





Currently, Huelva provides about 245,000 tonnes of strawberries (and strawberry), 9 percent of world production of strawberries and 25 percent of the European Union of 25, ranking as second largest production and research technology the world in this sector, behind California. However, its surface has been reduced from the 2005/2006 marketing year by 12 percent. Although the cultivated area occupies only 3% percent of the total acreage in the province, the strawberry sector contributes over 50 percent of total agricultural production.







If we go back to 1977 only 600 hectares were cultivated in the province. The launch of this product was in the 80's, reaching 5,196 hectares in 1992 and in 1997, 6989. In the provincial assembly, the cutter is present in 23 municipalities of the 79 existing Moguer highlighting the municipality, with about 2,300 hectares, representing more than 33 percent of acreage in the province.

A more remote, Almonte, with 1,152 hectares, with Doñana, interesting features organic crop farms. Palos de la Frontera, with 744 hectares, accounts for 11 percent of Huelva strawberry fields. Other towns where the mill has a considerable significance are Lucena del Puerto, Cartaya and Lepe. The climate of the area gives the area some extraordinary opportunities to practice high-quality agriculture.




Raspberry

Raspberry, meanwhile, is the second crop on the surface of the province of Huelva, occupying 1,301 hectares. Figure that has led to an increase of its surface over the previous year by 40 percent. It is followed by blueberries, the third crop, which is the product that has increased in area from last season (43 percent), reaching close to 300 hectares. However, the surface of raspberry has increased over the last year compared to 928 hectares in 2005/2006, especially in terms Huelva Lucena del Puerto and Bonar.

In terms of varieties, the most used is the Glen-Lyon, which occupies about 95 percent of the total. Tulameen variety, from nurseries in height and occupies a 2 or 3 percent of the surface. The progressive, but still moderate current crop substitution by Strawberry Raspberry, still needs more manpower requirement for treatment and collection. This is because for every acre of strawberries goes to the raspberry crop, it is necessary to double the manpower.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Can someone imagine here:

About every person I know here in Berlin has stopped eating vegetables. Last evening I was at a birthday party and even there no vegetable salad was served. Restaurants serve no salads anymore either and vegetables are thrown away in the supermarkets. Almost all diet consists of meat and carbohydrates now, really healthy... Ok, fruits from time to time.
Well I don't care and continue eating vegetables -in public!  :Grin:

----------


## Carlitos

> Well I don't care and continue eating vegetables -in public!


Should look like a transgressor.

----------


## LeBrok

You won't be wrong eating veggies, I believe the source of ecoli is not known yet.
How are the vegetarians doing in Germany these days?  :Grin:

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> You won't be wrong eating veggies, I believe the source of ecoli is not known yet.
> How are the vegetarians doing in Germany these days?


After two malaria diseases and scrapies, contact with bilharziasis contaminated water, HIV and HepC-infected blood, and finally several bites of tsetse-flies in the past few years, it would be kinda inconsistent of me to get freaked out by some weird veggies, would it?  :Rolleyes: 

Some vegetarians practically cook their salads. Others still continue eating it, but not in public, so not to get stigmatized. But I guess the one or other has his own trustworthy veggie-dealer, too!  :Laughing:

----------


## Carlitos

The man is so afraid to die and I think we have to get used to the bacterial or viral psychosis, but then left in water to nothing, I believe that even as a business.

----------


## Carlitos

A gazpacho of record to support Andalucía vegetables.


Chef Juan Carlos Carrasco Jerez was the greatest amount of gazpacho prepared yesterday in connection with the campaign sponsored by the Cadena SER throughout the autonomous region to promote the high quality of the vegetables in Andalusia after being defamed by the German Government. Nothing more, nothing less than 275 liters of drinking this refreshing and food prepared the business owner as emblematic as' El Gallo Azul ',' Casa Juan Carlos' or 'The Cooperage. "It was precisely in the first one where they installed huge thermos which was well preserved fresh this soup.



Carrasco, who has in his letter several types of gazpacho, some as suggestive as the strawberry, cherry and even lobster, said that "what really matters today (yesterday) was to bail out our country, our gardens, that supply us with superb quality products to those who need to restore the place they deserve. "In addition to "El Gallo Azul", also distributed free at Jerez yesterday gazpacho restaurants 'Terrace Mirabanda', 'Bar Juanito', 'High Casserole', 'White Cross', 'Los Naranjos' (street Consistory), 'Barbiana' and 'Casa Juan Carlos'.

In general data, some 300 restaurants handed out yesterday this Andalusian cold soup throughout Andalusia. The campaign, which bore the name 'Take a gazpacho', was released by Cadena Ser in the region with the support of business associationsrestoration the eight provinces .

----------


## Carlitos

With cucumbers have experienced the crisis of stereotypes: the course rigor, seriousness and high technology Germanic, compared to the infamous _“l’Afrique commence aux Pyrénées”_ with Spain to qualify those who want to see in it little more than a sunny country where holiday.

And as such stereotypes, they have failed miserably. From side to side. The so-called "crisis of cucumbers" has served, unfortunately to a very high economic cost to put many things in place, to check precisely the same stereotypes in the impact of technology.

First, start by denouncing the actions of someone who certainly has a major component responsible for this crisis: the minister of Health of the city-state of Hamburg, Prüfer-Storcks Cornelia, one of those "political career", completely devoid of qualifications for the position it occupies. Order the closure of borders and the withdrawal of Spanish cucumbers by "containing E. coli "is proof that you do not have the foggiest idea of ​​what is E. coli or what it represents. By the same logic, this lady should have looked inside, sure that she "contained E. coli (a bacterium almost ubiquitous we do not think the differences between strains) and prudently withdrawn from circulation to avoid greater evils. Escherichia coli is a bacterium present almost everywhere: in our gut, in the irrigation water on the beaches ... it is the responsibility of the uncomfortable colitis, the most studied bacteria to man. Saying "Spanish cucumbers were removed because they contained E.coli" without further explanation and without taking over the infection came from a particular strain of the bacteria is so absurd, so weak justification and so banal, that for the same rule of three should have removed all agricultural products for sale in Germany, starting with those from Germany itself.

The worst thing that can make someone who has a public office is behaving irresponsibly, and so this person as the German Minister of Agriculture and Consumer Protection, Ilse Aigner, who even today continues to uphold its unjustifiable decision are a clear demonstration that the German authorities simply have not kept pace. First myth, that of the rigor and seriousness, germana, on the floor. And first evidence that, of course, must respond to the huge error compensation to which they exist.

Second myth: can we say today that Africa is beginning in the Pyrenees? It is going to be no. Furthermore, we are in a position to prove precisely the opposite. Technologically, the Spanish agriculture, and in particular that developed in southern Spain, is among the world's leading, trend-setter in every respect, is of course light years away from that developed in Germany in all way, including such important areas as health and sustainability.

Intensive greenhouse agriculture taking place in Southern Spain is the most advanced combination of technology and nature has been generated so far. Could be described as the true state of the art "with a balance in terms of productivity, sustainability, cost, employment generation and environmental impact is absolutely none. Abandon the topics surrounding the sector and country, and focus on the data: after several decades of continuous experimentation, we talk about an industry with high levels of control and traceability over existing anywhere in the world: to investigate precisely Pepino the recent crisis, we could check. In a few hours after the first alarm, the Spanish authorities were duly informed of the exact operation that had left each batch of cucumbers subject of the alert (unfair). However, when trying to follow his march through the distribution chain, traceability is lost. Where? Precisely in Germanic lands. Not only that, but the Germans laboratories that were supposed to grow, sequence and identify E. coli strain responsible for the poisoning were manifestly incapable of doing so. Again, the myth of control and accuracy germana, on the floor.

Let data: at present, cultivation under plastic is the most sustainable way of producing vegetables. Few cases better balance between intensive farming. 44% of the over thirty thousand hectares devoted to cultivation under plastic in Andalusia are organically grown, in percentages ranging from 100% in the case of peppers, 25% for tomatoes or zucchini. Crops that rely on biological control using insects instead of pesticides, with a massive reduction in fertilizer use for the benefit of natural composting systems, a radical optimizing the use of irrigation water, a very high and rigorous standards for certification and inspection in processes of farmers, and even a significant reduction in carbon footprint thanks to the agricultural practice. For a comprehensive characterization of horticultural exploitation of the area, can be used for studies such as that conducted by the Foundation for Agricultural Research in the province of Almeria and Cajamar Foundation.

Annually, we produce in greenhouses Andalusian about 2,500 million kilos of vegetables. 65% of them are destined for consumption abroad, notably Germany, France and England. Andalusia has become, thanks largely to the responsible use of technology in the real garden of Europe, far surpassing the old scheme aimed at the location of primary and extractive activities in countries with economies typically depressed and low cost Unit labor. In some years, it is possible that agriculture in many parts of the world, including Germany's course, begin to reach the level of productivity, eco-sustainability, control, traceability and certification on today is the Andalusian agriculture. Meanwhile, that letting go of myths. And above all, to be learning.




The Minister of Agriculture of Andalusia, Clara Aguilera, yesterday visited a farm in cucumbers.

----------


## Carlitos

*Andalusia leader in biological control*

In Andalusia, the use of this technique is the result of more than five years of experiments and studies to ensure the proper functioning of the use of biological control agents against major pests of horticultural crops such as whitefly, thrips and aphids, in which has been contrasted the success of these control systems.

Thus, the application of this technique has experienced a large increase, from 500 hectares in 2006 to almost 19,000 hectares in 2008. These are located in productive areas of Andalucia with the largest area of protected vegetable crops such as Almeria and Granada.

This rise is due in part to agreements and grants for the implementation of this technique that has launched the Administration. But the need for an alternative method to the pest resistance to the traditional and the incentive to get a quality product with guaranteed security.

----------


## Ryes

I have been avoiding Spanish fruits and vegetables for years because of all the pesticides they use. I think that the recent crave for organic products owes a lot to the unscrupulously unhealthy agricultural methods in Spain.

----------


## LeBrok

Some good balance is required. If you don't use pesticides, the nature will come and eat your crops, vegetables, fruit. If farmers will need to protect crops only with their hands, picking up bugs from plants, the vegetables will be very expensive. You wouldn't eat many unless you are rich. 
You can easily tell if farm was only organic and no pesticides were used. You will find and eat a warm in every second apple, lol. Don't worry you won't miss it, it is very bitter.
At the end of a day, government can do more damage to health of society with tough anti pesticides and herbicides restrictions. The food will be very expensive, therefore medium and lower income families will lack good nutrients, vitamins and minerals. These are essential for a good health.
We need to keep a good balance and do it smart.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> Saying "Spanish cucumbers were removed because they contained E.coli" without further explanation and without taking over the infection came from a particular strain of the bacteria is so absurd, so weak justification and so banal, that for the same rule of three should have removed all agricultural products for sale in Germany, starting with those from Germany itself.


German products HAVE been removed BEFORE laboratories thought to have found contaminated strains on Spanish cucumbers! And German products HAVE been the first to be suspected to spread the disease. German farmers have been the first to protest and sue the German government. Hardly any vegetables are sold now in Germany, no matter from what country they are from, not only Spanish!

It was a mere safety question of giving warnings for everything on the market that has been suspected of having spread the disease. And as a few strains have been found on a Spanish cucumber, the warning had to go out! It wasn't even said that it was due to the Spanish cucumber, but it could have also been from the German transportation system. 

But what if the researchers wouldn't give any warnings? It is a fully loss-loss situation for them, because in the case of no warning they would be hanged aswell! 

I can't think of a single German news article in which Spain got insulted for any reason. And I haven't met a single German who talked negatively about Spain or the Spanish the last few days. To believe Germans chose randomly Spain as a culprit because Germans allegedly think that "Africa begins on the other side of the Pyrenees" is pure paranoia by the Spanish! Or at least by Carlitos!

----------


## edao

I've contracted E. Coli just reading this... :Vomitting:

----------


## Carlitos

> I have been avoiding Spanish fruits and vegetables for years because of all the pesticides they use. I think that the recent crave for organic products owes a lot to the unscrupulously unhealthy agricultural methods in Spain.


If you like to compromise on quality is the problem, the whole world thinks otherwise, exports of vegetables and fruits rose Spanish each year, quality is the quality now, there is always someone who prefers low quality is a problem you, however in exports of fruits and vegetables from Spain had not noticed her decision.

----------


## Carlitos

> German products HAVE been removed BEFORE laboratories thought to have found contaminated strains on Spanish cucumbers! And German products HAVE been the first to be suspected to spread the disease. German farmers have been the first to protest and sue the German government. Hardly any vegetables are sold now in Germany, no matter from what country they are from, not only Spanish!
> 
> It was a mere safety question of giving warnings for everything on the market that has been suspected of having spread the disease. And as a few strains have been found on a Spanish cucumber, the warning had to go out! It wasn't even said that it was due to the Spanish cucumber, but it could have also been from the German transportation system. 
> 
> But what if the researchers wouldn't give any warnings? It is a fully loss-loss situation for them, because in the case of no warning they would be hanged aswell! 
> 
> I can't think of a single German news article in which Spain got insulted for any reason. And I haven't met a single German who talked negatively about Spain or the Spanish the last few days. To believe Germans chose randomly Spain as a culprit because Germans allegedly think that "Africa begins on the other side of the Pyrenees" is pure paranoia by the Spanish! Or at least by Carlitos!


Valencia Farmers spread 300 kg of vegetables to the German consulate

Mampel was convinced that behind Germany's attitude hide other interests, such as treaties with Morocco, Mercosur or the interests of big business.


The German people not to blame for the mismanagement of a politician. 

I believe that Article the reference to Africa begins at the Pyrenees references that France might be behind all this, because several days after learning of German unfair and unjustified accusation from the French government said: They doubted hygienic conditions health of agricultural production in Spain, "And these are our partners in the EU?, no doubt this kind of statement in addition to the alleged mistake of Germany in the Spanish cucumbers analysis, gives to think that there are other vested interests, no sink the country's agricultural production to find E. coli, which is even within our body, it is absurd unless there vested interests, time will tell.

*UCE (Consumers Union of Spain)* *15 years ago and warned that the whole shebang was only European to benefit the Franco-German axis.*

----------


## Carlitos

> I've contracted E. Coli just reading this...


 
Boy have you missed the first slurry.

----------


## Carlitos

Germany acknowledges that he has "hot track"on the bacteria.

http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/v/20...-20110605.html

"They accused the Spanish cucumbers by the E.coli bacteria traditional, lifetime, not mutate, so that we understand?, it is simply absurd, and here is something fishy and vested interests, I hope that the Spanish government not confined to put your hand and ask for compensation if it reaches the bottom of the case.

----------


## Carlitos

I go to prepare a chilly gazpacho recipe with my mother, but I need some time, so you can see that the Spanish are not spiteful.

----------


## Carlitos

Hortyfruta promotional campaigns start to *repair the image* of the fruit and vegetable markets
16/06/2011

UK: 16 to June 19 will be present at Hortyfruta The Taste Festival in London, an event that will bring together exhibitors from food and beverages from around the world.

Germany: Inter participate this weekend (18-19) at a conference in Neuwied where quote will be the new generation of purchasing departments of retail chains Rewe, Metro, Edeka, Kaufland, Tegut, among others .

The Fruit and Vegetable Interprofessional Andalusia, Hortyfruta has already launched several promotional campaigns to recover the image of fruits and vegetables in Andalusia in the markets. Although these actions were planned from the beginning of this agricultural period 2010/2011, the Interprofessional campaigns adapted to the situation that has arisen after the "crisis of cucumber" to achieve revive consumption of fruits and vegetables in Andalusia, making emphasis on safety and health products.

UK: 16 to June 19 will be present at Hortyfruta The Taste Festival in London, one of the most prestigious event which brings together exhibitors of food and beverages from around the world and last year brought together more than 50,000 people. The Inter will have a booth promote fruits and vegetables in Andalusia with different tastings and recipe cards distributed processed fruit and vegetables also contain information on production techniques.

Germany: Hortyfruta be presented on 18 and 19 June 2011 at the "Neuwieder Sommercamp" held for the third time in Neuwied (German town is halfway between Dusseldorf and Frankfurt) and whose target audience is the next generation workers' purchasing departments of major retail chains throughout Germany, among which are Rewe, Metro, Edeka, Kaufland, Tegut, etc. The promoters of the event are the Vocational School for Trade in Food and magazine Lebensmittel Praxis. The SMI is one of the sponsors of this event and be present in a stand which tasted watermelons and activities will be undertaken with participants.

----------


## Gavroche

> I believe that Article the reference to Africa begins at the Pyrenees references that France might be behind all this, because several days after learning of German unfair and unjustified accusation from the French government said: They doubted hygienic conditions health of agricultural production in Spain, "And these are our partners in the EU?


Who said that please?
And yes, our government doubted, like a lot of Europeans countries...

----------


## iapetoc

> Mampel was convinced that behind Germany's attitude hide other interests, such as treaties with Morocco, Mercosur or the interests of big business.


strange, in 1970-80 biggest exportation of Greece was to Germany,
strange but today Big Market chains are importing egyptian potatoes from Germany,
product of egypt, manufacted in germany (package).

even German orange juice from greek oranges mixed with Brazilian,
reason, taxation,
the taxation in 2nd class productivity is high in Greece, I wonder why?

----------


## Canek

Knowing how racist they are, it's a miracle spaniards didn't blame on the african and latin american immigrants they use like slaves in their agricultural economy.

----------


## Carlitos

> Knowing how racist they are, it's a miracle spaniards didn't blame on the african and latin american immigrants they use like slaves in their agricultural economy.


We will investigate.

----------


## Canek

Spanish policemen and your goverment know about this but they do nothing.

Wellcome to the 21th century slavery. Spain continue with the same ways of 500 years earlier.  :Sick:

----------


## Carlitos

Are you all day online? You wear glasses really are thin and very tan skin, your hair slightly wavy makes you hold the illusion that you have Spanish blood? why you hate yourself so much?

----------


## Canek

I do not have spanish blood, thanks god!

Only argentinians, and some chileans and uruguyans dream all day about having spanish blood. They are ashamed of being "mestizoes".

In the rest of Latin America we have no problem with our ethnic roots.

----------


## Gavroche

=>Carlitos

Canek is a *****, that's all...

----------


## Carlitos

> =>Carlitos
> 
> Canek is a *****, that's all...


I know, but for a few days is nice use of punching bag.

----------


## Canek

> =>Carlitos
> 
> Canek is a *****, that's all...


what? a klone? are you those who also say that Ferreira is not spaniard and that he is me?  :Laughing: 

get real, accept that Ferreira is spaniard and he's the only one who says the truth about the spaniards being strongly linked to moors.

----------


## Drac

> what? a klone? are you those who also say that Ferreira is not spaniard and that he is me? 
> 
> get real, accept that Ferreira is spaniard and he's the only one who says the truth about the spaniards being strongly linked to moors.




The only ones who might be able to find out whether the blatantly phony "Galician" t-r-o-l-l is you or not are the moderators (are you guys reading this? Please, check the clown's IP and compare them to "Ferreira") But even if you aren't behind that account yourself, it is perfectly obvious that you are his stooge. You deserve a ban just for that.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> what? a klone? are you those who also say that Ferreira is not spaniard and that he is me? 
> 
> get real, accept that Ferreira is spaniard and he's the only one who says the truth about the spaniards being strongly linked to moors.


The t-r-o-l-l is not even consistent with respect to where he is from. First he tells us that he comes from Ourense, then A Coruna, then makes statements like, "here in England". In addition, the name Ferreira is found mostly in Portugal and is rare in Galicia. In Galicia, a common name closest to it is FERREIRO. He's nothing but an insecure Latam living in Europe, spreading childish misinformation about Spaniards...a sociopath.

----------


## Carlitos

And the funny thing is that Ferreira follows the guidelines of any South American provocateur in the forums on the issue of Spaniards are concerned.

Always choose photographs of famous Spanish tanned, obviously and thankfully the Spanish are different, however it within its complex attempts to force the Spanish to choose for your photos appear as dark as possible, it's ridiculous then whenever he talks of another North African country without coming to snack makes a comment about Spain.

I find it despicable, is a waste of energy, is cultural fascism, manipulate reality with their comments and do not understand how it is allowed, if someone did the same with another country would be allowed?

----------


## iapetoc

well since Spain's economy was hit by a german firework of cucumber 

better look at that guys, 

http://news247.gr/ellada/eidiseis/e_...a.1167065.html

http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.asp...77804&catID=14

*
E coli 0157 on German meat* 

infected with escherichia 0157 
have been found meatballs and burgers from Germany

Certain strains of _E. coli_, such as O157:H7, O104:H4, O121, O26, O103, O111, O145,and O104:H21, produce potentially lethal toxins

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_coli

have been found in Northern Greece in Lidl company Super markets,

beef meat and beef meatballs, 

exactly

name 'Marvest' 500 gr of beef meat company 'Vion Hilden GmbH' LOT L91185010 expiry date 6-11-2011

name 'Marvest' 1000 gr meatballs company 'Vion Hilden GmbH' LOT L1 102 BT expiry date 8-11-2011.

cautions Ecoli 0157 is not like Ecoli 0104 but is dangerous to your healt.

Simply if someone believe that Greeks are lazy and dump 
tell them that in Greece we also organizations for public Health and food search, 
we consern also about the Health of Europeans, 

if you find that lot in local market better send it to a lab


*The strange in the case is that* 
http://news247.gr/kosmos/news/eksi_p...o.1106974.html

16 june 2011 the same chain Lidl super market in France was found the same Ecoli in meatballs with name 'Steaks country', 
hmmm maybe instead of destroy it, Germans managed to to repackage them and send them to 'African' Greece? just asking my shelf ....


simply the late Ecoli 0104 ( the killer one) and the Ecoli 0157 that are found in German products prove that some German corporations in order to earn they are poisoning Europe,

----------


## Carlitos

Never buy in Lidl do not like the news has been here in Spain too, but has not made ​​a fuss of it, sometimes I buy the schleker, I have an Opel and in my business sells products from Germany, France, Italian, Belgian and few English and Spanish of course.

Act is incomprehensible as Germany and France with other countries of the union and as I said in another thread the lack of presivisión if a member country is sinking, is a joint EU? because sometimes it seems not.

----------


## Drac

> And the funny thing is that Ferreira follows the guidelines of any South American provocateur in the forums on the issue of Spaniards are concerned.
> 
> Always choose photographs of famous Spanish tanned, obviously and thankfully the Spanish are different, however it within its complex attempts to force the Spanish to choose for your photos appear as dark as possible, it's ridiculous then whenever he talks of another North African country without coming to snack makes a comment about Spain.
> 
> I find it despicable, is a waste of energy, is cultural fascism, manipulate reality with their comments and do not understand how it is allowed, if someone did the same with another country would be allowed?


 
Not quite, there is something "different" about this anti-Spanish clown, if you haven't noticed. Unlike the "usual" resentful Latin American t-r-o-l-l obsessed about distorting Spain's history, image, genetics, etc., this one is also very interested in painting rosy pictures of northern Italy at the same time, and presenting it as if it was a world apart from Spain and its supposed "North Africanness" (with his always faithful stooge/sockpuppet, "Canek", always applauding this tomfoolery.) Derive your own conclusions. I already have (as soon as he started his dumb spamming & t-r-o-l-l-i-n-g rampage, in fact, as it was very blatant from the very beginning.)

----------


## Canek

you have not probe that i'm ferreira... stop the nonsense spaniard with inferioty complex.

ferreira is a galician name... he IS spaniard... a decent spaniard who is not afraid of telling that spaniards are middle african.

----------


## Carlitos

Now we are already half African?, Of course I like the appearance that the South American North African, South American sincerely appearance does not attract me sexually.

----------


## Canek

how childish... typical racist actitude with inferiority complex. yes you are half african... it's a fact... and you wish you were as beautiful as amerindian.

----------


## Carlitos

Why should I deny it, I'm not sexually attracted to Latin American people. In North Africa, Middle East, Turkey, people are much more appealing to me.

----------


## Carlitos

ANDALUSIA: world's leading exporter of olive oil and table olives.

They are the second most exported food product for our community, behind the hortofructícolas. They move huge tonnages generate many wages and most importantly, are exquisite!

In Andalusia, know well the nutrition and health products such as olive oil and table olives, therefore, are the first to take them. However, in the world is also beginning to know, judging by recent export data, which reflect indices year after year exponential growth. And it promises to penetrate new markets and giants like China or the United States.

When natural or food ingredient, versatility is certainly one of the most successful qualifiers to define the olive oil and table olives in Spain. Its various uses and forms of consumer tastes conquer increasingly attract the attention of chefs from around the world and help spread the name of Andalusia around the globe.

And, who can resist a good extra virgin olive oil-soaked piece of bread or a few green olives to accompany a cervezita? The good soon becomes known, more at a time like ours, economic globalization, but also social and morals.

In this context, the Andalusian products make the Americas by land, sea and air to the houses, bars and restaurants most remote planet. As shown, figures. In the case of olive oil, according to figures provided by the Trade Promotion Agency of Andalusia (extended), under the Ministry of Economy, Innovation and Science Government of Andalusia, the exports made by companies Andalusian olive oil in 2010 show an annual increase of 23% being the most exported autonomous community with 67% of total exports from Spain.

Also here, the trade surplus stood at 1,203 million euros, with a 2521% rate of coverage. Virgin olive oil is the most exported 1,010 million euros, representing 81% of exports in 2010. It is also the highest growth with 28%.

Italy and Portugal were the major export destinations Andalusian olive oil on the outside, with shares of 42% and 12% of the total, respectively, with growth of 47% and 10%. Also, a big increase in exports to the U.S., with 63% compared to 2009.

Extenda According to the report, most exports are concentrated in the Andalusian province of Seville with 38% of the total in Cordoba with 27%. Ç

These numbers give a good account of the weight is and has always had the olive oil in Andalucia. Antonio Avila already said Cano, Minister of Economy, last March during the presentation of the Foreign Trade Promotion Plan III of the Spanish Olive Oil, "Andalucia temple can not be understood olive oil, either now or over history. "

According to Avila, "We are world leaders in production, with about 40% of the global total and 80% of the Spanish, around one million tonnes on average per season, the 2009-2010 figure that rose to 1, 2 million tons. We are also leaders in marketing, with 67.3% of Spanish exports in 2010, reaching a value of 1,252 million euros, an increase of 23.4% over 2009. Or that is, that Andalusia alone sells more worldwide than Italy, the next country in turnover of its exports.

The counselor also provided data related to employment. Andalusian olive industry employs some 250,000 olive and determining activity in more than 300 people, which generated 22 million in wages and settle more than 1,000 companies (more than 800 mills and 200 ENTAM). "But if Spain and Andalusia is a world leader with her, Jaen is the capital of green gold," said Avila. Jaen province has nearly half the size of the farms and mills in Andalusia, to remove half of their olive oil extra virgin olive Andalusia. "This land sale 15% of our exports to the world.

Despite all this, the sector has faced some challenges especially relating to prices and marketing and is expected to be settled from the Law Olivar just enter parliament of Andalucia.

Olives from Spain.

In the case of olives, according to the Agency for Olive Oil, the latest campaign has registered a record production in Spain and Andalusia, the first autonomous production of table olives with 80% of the total. Thus, domestic production has touched the 600,000 tonnes of which 481,000 correspond to Andalusia, highlighting the provinces of Seville, Cordoba and Malaga. In the 2010 campaign were 395 companies engaged in the framework, of which 55% are Andalusian.

In terms of export, the Andalusian region accounts for 81% of Spanish, so that by 2010 the community has exported 250,864 tons. There are over 100 companies with export activity, although there is a group of 30 companies accounting for approximately 75% of exports.

In Andalusia there are the main varieties of table olives ENTAM once traded in many forms: boneless, whole, sliced, stuffed (with anchovies, peppers, tuna, ...). According Asemesa, the sector of table olives empelo generates about 8,000 direct, more than 6 million days of collection and cultivation of olive trees, which must be added those arising from subsidiary companies and factories.

Associated companies represents Asemesa from Andalusia, Valencia, Catalonia and Extremadura, which account for more than 70% of the sector's turnover. Specifically 76% of associates are Andalusians, and that most of the production and processing is done in Andalusia.

Source: _Economic Andalusia._

----------


## iapetoc

hmm interesting word ENTAM, what does it mean?

----------


## Carlitos

> hmm interesting word ENTAM, what does it mean?



A typo in the original, "entamado" framing "entramado" as the text is written in green had not noticed me.

frameworktruss

----------


## Carlitos

Austrian front endorses to the Spanish cucumbers.

http://www.razon.com.mx/spip.php?pag..._article=79015

_The things are putting itself in his place. The lies have the very short paws._

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Carlitos, guess what I bought yesterday! A Spanish cucumber! 
I hope you are happy now!  :Wink:

----------


## Carlitos

> Carlitos, guess what I bought yesterday! A Spanish cucumber! 
> I hope you are happy now!


 :Laughing: 

Thank you you do not know all that I am grateful for it to you. I will buy again in the Schlecker.

----------


## Canek

> Carlitos, guess what I bought yesterday! A Spanish cucumber! 
> I hope you are happy now!


I hope you have a good doctor.

----------


## Carlitos

> I hope you have a good doctor.


You are not more dumb because you do not train.

----------


## Carlitos

THEY HAVE "DESTROYED" TO LOAD 
French farmers attack to a Spanish truck of vegetable next to La Junquera.

Mundo. A truck loaded with vegetable proceeding from Spain has been attacked by a picket of French farmers in strike in the proximities of the Spanish border of The Rush.


A truck loaded with vegetable proceeding from Spain has been attacked by a picket of French farmers in strike in the proximities of the Spanish border of The Rush, as there denounced the National Federation of Associations of Transport of Spain (Fenadismer), who makes sure that the assault has "destroyed" the load that was transporting the vehicle. 

According to management this one, the attack has provoked that the Mossos of Square were closing to the traffic for trucks of the freeway AP-7 in direction of France. 

Fenadismer has requested the Department of Promotion and the Department of Foreign Affairs that " acts with character of urgency " before the European and French institutions in order to catch the attacks that trucks that Spanish transport fruits and vegetables are receiving in France. 

In particular, the management one has urged the Spanish Executive whom it requests before the EU that " model sanctions are imposed against the authors of the assaults to Spanish trucks ", having considered that they commit an outrage against the freedom of persons' circulation and goods for Europe that guarantees the Agreement of Schengen. 

According to Fenadismer, these attacks take place annually in this epoch of the year, coinciding with the icy moment of the agrarian Spanish exports, " with the only purpose of harming the biggest competitiveness of the Spanish exports opposite to the agrarian products proceeding from the Gallic country ".

http://www.cope.es/mundo/26-07-11--a...quera-253023-1

----------


## Gavroche

Very funny...

Do you know WHY the french farmers do that?
Of course your media don't talk about it...

The Spanish farmers don't respect the European laws, they sell their vegetables at any price and it's forbidden in Europe!!!

http://www.decideursenregion.fr/ile-...mion-de-fruits

----------


## Carlitos

> Very funny...
> 
> Do you know WHY the french farmers do that?
> Of course your media don't talk about it...
> 
> The Spanish farmers don't respect the European laws, they sell their vegetables at any price and it's forbidden in Europe!!!
> 
> http://www.decideursenregion.fr/ile-...mion-de-fruits


 
http://www.abc.es/videos-espana/2011...346763001.html

Spain
French farmers detain the trucks with fruit proceeding from Spain
0 ComentariosUn group of French farmers has managed to overturn a truck proceeding from Spain with a load full of fruit. As measurement of prevention the Mossos they have proceeded to close the traffic on the border for this type of vehicles. From France they complain about disloyal competition on the part of Spain for selling the products with very low prices. The Government affirms " not to be ready to withstand " the vuelco of goods and that will take measures



Yes we know about what the French farmers complain. But to throw the meal is not ways of protesting and any more with the famine that there is in the world, Europe needs these vitamins. 
That lower the prices and raise us the salary.




The Index of Prices in Origin and Destination, a report published by COAG with the UCE and Ceaccu, spills a few numbers this year so worrying as in the previous ones. It has not stopped spending one year in which the distinguishing one between the price of the food between origin and destination rises, but in particular this year there are some products star that have multiplied even for 10 times his value.
Those that more have got dearer
Between the products that this March more have risen there finds the cucumber 9,10 times more expensive for the final consumer from his price of origin, the courgette 7,41 times, the tomato 7,19 times and the lemon 7,4 times.
The average
In whole, the average of the products of the agriculture that are increasing his price during the intermediaries, during this March, has been 4,23 times. The distinguishing one that for COAG is untenable and that of not stopping by means of the European legislation or the proper one of our country, will provoke a major abandonment of the field and a major food dependency on third countries.

*Do the intermediaries steal us?*

Habitually we can listen to the agrarian lobby to protest for the infladísimos margins of benefit that the intermediaries obtain, on having acquired his products at a few prices misérrimos and they be resold the most expensive to the consumer. This way, for example, the Coordinating State one of Organizations of Farmers and Stockbreeders (COAG) does not hesitate to declare: " The intermediaries' chains usually obtain, without scarcely assuming risks, a margin of benefit that often 450 % overcomes ", and Eladio Aniorte, president of Young Farmers (Asaja) of Alicante, it raised the bet on having affirmed recently that sometimes these margins reach " 6.000 % ".

With the accounts of 2008 in the hand, we see that the margins of benefit of the retailers (Mercadona, Eroski, Carrofour and El Corte Ingles) scarcely overcome 2 %; some of them, for example Eroski, lose money. The wholesalers (Mercamadrid and Mercabarna) present major margins of benefit (33 and 12 %), but in any case not too scandalous, especially when we put them as regards the capital that they use. And the fact is that, when we take the ROA, the authentic baremo of profitability of a business, we see that none is over 7,5 %, and that those of some, as Carrefour and El Corte Ingles, are very moderate (2,4 and 2,2 %).
Is there great a ROA of 7,5 %? Bearing in mind that the nominal average profitability of the American bag throughout the XXth century was 10 %, enough normalita talks each other about a number, not outstanding at all. In fact, at the end of 2009 approximately a third of all the companies quoted in the United States had a ROA superior to 7,5 %.
Finally, the profitabilities of the Spanish intermediaries are normal throwing casualties, and the extraordinary benefits do not appear by any side, unlike what the farmers denounce.

*Conclusion*

The demonización of the intermediaries is a strategy extended enough in the Spanish field to try to excuse the inefficiency of the proper sector. For years it turns out to be quite clear that in Spain farmers remain, which is translated in an excess of production and in a few low prices of selling. It is not a question of the intermediaries paying to them less than they should, in essence because they cannot pay to them much any more.

Considering the scarce margins and the scarce valuations of profitability of our intermediaries, there is no any possibility of raising significantly the offered prices that the farmers receive. Higher offered prices would lead to the progressive failure and decapitalization of our intermediaries, which in the mid term would mean a minor volume of deals, lower offered prices and higher asked prices.
Neither it seems possible that our intermediaries raise the prices for that they ask the consumers, in turn, to pay higher prices to the farmers. We have already seen that the prices do not depend on the costs, but the other way round, and that therefore it is not possible to raise in a supported way the price asked over the utility of the product.

The field, therefore, needs an urgent restructuring, which does not have to happen for stealing the intermediaries. The margins that are trying to arbitrate – between the offered price and the average costs of the agriculture – some time ago that became closer and that should have stopped being exploited. They realize activities that do not satisfy the needs of the consumers.

It is not a question of the farmers staying out of the society, but of any of them redeeming other functions, in those activities which margins are positive. Unfortunately, it seems that the strategy that they have adopted raisin for proclaiming that it departs from the margins of the intermediaries they belongs and, across so unjustified crying, to obtain all kinds of prebends. At least one notices that intervencionistas as Spanish have understood the functioning of political systems.

----------


## Carlitos

http://www.ilustracionliberal.com/42...mon-rallo.html


If he reads this article he will realize that the Spanish farmers cannot sell his most expensive products.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> Yes we know about what the French farmers complain. But to throw the meal is not ways of protesting and any more with the famine that there is in the world, Europe needs these vitamins. 
> That lower the prices and raise us the salary.


 :Laughing:  :Lmao:  :Laughing: 

The kids in Central Europe are starving on the streets. But each time the Spanish send their vitamine aids, those French veggy-vandals throw all the truck loads on the road...
And so that also poor people can afford these vitamines, the Spanish lower the prices, unlike the French, which makes the French jealous because they sell less...

----------


## Carlitos

> The kids in Central Europe are starving on the streets. But each time the Spanish send their vitamine aids, those French veggy-vandals throw all the truck loads on the road...
> And so that also poor people can afford these vitamines, the Spanish lower the prices, unlike the French, which makes the French jealous because they sell less...


The solution is that the French farmers lower the prices if they want to compete with the Spanish production, in prices, since in quality they cannot.

----------


## Gavroche

> The solution is that the French farmers lower the prices if they want to compete with the Spanish production, in prices


It must be an European decision and not a Spanish one...
And the French farmers will can't live with this kind of prices...




> since in quality they cannot


And after you say we are arrogant  :Satisfied: 
If they are exceptionals and better than ours, why they don't sell their vegetables at the same price than the French products?

----------


## LeBrok

Just give the price decisions in hands of free market. In most of the cases it works better than prices and decisions set by bureaucrats.

----------


## LeBrok

Great picture Carlitos, but it doesn't beat this one Brezhniev/Honecker.

----------


## Gavroche

> Just give the price decisions in hands of free market.


Europe isn't a free market... :Shocked: 
Rules exist and we have to follow the rules, the Spanish and the French...




> In most of the cases it works better than prices and decisions set by bureaucrats


This isn't our point of view...
We want a equitable market...
Free market, for agriculture, is the best way to MASS production, and it's the opposite of quality...

----------


## Carlitos

> It must be an European decision and not a Spanish one...
> And the French farmers will can't live with this kind of prices...
> 
> And the Spanish farmers cannot live if they sell his most expensive products.
> 
> And after you say we are arrogant 
> If they are exceptionals and better than ours, why they don't sell their vegetables at the same price than the French products?


0h! yes! France and Spain look alike more than the people believe.  :Satisfied: 

They are exceptional, but they cannot sell more expensive than France: you have not done the duties!, I put the linkage, it is not difficult to translate it so much with the wonderful cybernetic translators, thanks to them you have known of my existence, otherwise you would never have known that Carlitos existed.


http://www.ilustracionliberal.com/42...mon-rallo.html

----------


## Carlitos

> Great picture Carlitos, but it doesn't beat this one Brezhniev/Honecker.



Looking at her this way in the distance it looks like a beautiful history of Bollywood.

----------


## Carlitos

I want a small weather house how are you, I love them, in house there was one when he was a child.

I take a vacation every August!, I hope to see them in September, his God wants.

*Be happy!*

----------


## Carlos

lllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## Franco

> Very funny...
> 
> Do you know WHY the french farmers do that?
> Of course your media don't talk about it...
> 
> The Spanish farmers don't respect the European laws, they sell their vegetables at any price and it's forbidden in Europe!!!
> 
> http://www.decideursenregion.fr/ile-...mion-de-fruits


The Spanish farmers sell their vegetables at the prices big distribution chains like French Carrefour want to pay. There is nothing illegal about that,unless you can prove to the contrary. Are those French bandoleros also judges to decide what is illegal and what isn't? I can assure you Spanish farmers won't refuse to sell their products at higher prices if they could. If I'm not mistaken Europe is a free market, so why are the French attaking the Spanish trucks from time to time like vulgar terrorists? National protectionism kills Europe.

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

The French farmer lobby is still very much alive and kicking, but its leaders know their days are numbered since countries like Poland and Bulgaria are now in the EU and can provide high quality products at a fraction of their prices (but Polish farmers don't drive Mercedes cars...). You can expect more trouble in the coming year as the new reform of the CAP (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Agricultural_Policy) is due before the end of 2013 and will surely see a dramatic drop of the subsidies and grants allowed to french farmers, who will not pass on the chance to demonstrate and blame Brussels for every evil under the sun.

----------


## Carlos

We are fixed, are going to see great vegetable thrown by the soils and while Somalia a country without government I do not even exercise dying of famine, while there pillage his fishing grounds countries as France and Spain and others and throw even nuclear garbage on his coasts of unpunished form making use that is a country without government or army: who are the authentic pirates?

----------

